# CEMproducts Quality Research Chems and Peptides Official May Sales Thread!



## CEM Store (May 1, 2014)

*For the month of May check out this thread to find out the latest sales and promotions!
*


----------



## CEM Store (May 1, 2014)

*^^^click above^^^*

*15% off STOREWIDE!

April 28th - May 5th*

*You want an additional 10% off????   Use code CEMco10  for an additional 10% OFF!
*​

*CEM*


----------



## CEM Store (May 1, 2014)

*Need help researching? Check it out >> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/177061-CEMcyclopedia-Your-encyclopedia-for-CEM-Products*


----------



## CEM Store (May 2, 2014)

*-International shipping
-Made in the USA
-Products are for research only and not human consumption*


----------



## CEM Store (May 2, 2014)

CEM Store said:


> *^^^click above^^^*
> 
> *15% off STOREWIDE!
> 
> ...



*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free.*


----------



## CEM Store (May 5, 2014)

CEM Store said:


> *^^^click above^^^*
> 
> *15% off STOREWIDE!
> 
> ...



*Today is the last day! STOCK UP!*


----------



## CEM Store (May 5, 2014)

CEM Store said:


> *^^^click above^^^*
> 
> *15% off STOREWIDE!
> 
> ...



*Ends tonight at 11:59pm cst!*


----------



## CEM Store (May 12, 2014)

*^^^click above^^^*

*25% off Melanotan II 

20% OFF ALL OTHER PEPTIDES*​

*Get an extra 10% off by following us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us then a code will be sent to you.*


*CEM*


----------



## CEM Store (May 12, 2014)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free = $5!
*


----------



## CEM Store (May 13, 2014)

CEM Store said:


> *^^^click above^^^*
> 
> *25% off Melanotan II
> 
> ...



*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/
*


----------



## CEM Store (May 13, 2014)

*Need help researching? Check it out >> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/177061-CEMcyclopedia-Your-encyclopedia-for-CEM-Products*


----------



## CEM Store (May 13, 2014)

CEM Store said:


> *^^^click above^^^*
> 
> *25% off Melanotan II
> 
> ...



*Get an extra 10% off by following us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us then a code will be sent to you.
*


----------



## CEM Store (May 14, 2014)

*-International shipping
-Made in the USA
-Products are for research only and not human consumption
*


----------



## CEM Store (May 14, 2014)

CEM Store said:


> *^^^click above^^^*
> 
> *25% off Melanotan II
> 
> ...


*Stock is getting real low! GO NOW!*


----------



## CEM Store (May 15, 2014)

*Notice to our International Customers: When ordering our products know the applicable laws in your country. We do not offer reshipment of orders which due to these laws do not make it into your possession. In some cases you must place smaller orders in lieu of one large order or we will cancel it to avoid the above mentioned issue.*


----------



## StanG (May 15, 2014)

This is the perfect time for this sale guys, do not miss it!


----------



## CEM Store (May 15, 2014)

CEM Store said:


> *^^^click above^^^*
> 
> *25% off Melanotan II
> 
> ...



*Melanotan II is almost 'out of stock'! HURRY!*


----------



## CEM Store (May 16, 2014)

*Sale ends Monday!*


----------



## CEM Store (May 16, 2014)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free.
*


----------



## CEM Store (May 19, 2014)

CEM Store said:


> *^^^click above^^^*
> 
> *25% off Melanotan II
> 
> ...



*Last day! Stock up on your peptides!*


----------



## CEM Store (May 19, 2014)

*Only a few hours left!*


----------



## CEM Store (May 21, 2014)

*^^^click above^^^*

*30mL Clen
30mL T3
30mL Cia**

35% OFF

This could end at anytime so GO NOW!*​

*Want an extra 10% off?  Follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us, and get a promocode to go along with the current sale.*


*CEM*


----------



## CEM Store (May 21, 2014)

CEM Store said:


> *^^^click above^^^*
> 
> *30mL Clen
> 30mL T3
> ...



*Stock up on your favorites!*


----------



## CEM Store (May 22, 2014)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free.
*


----------



## CEM Store (May 22, 2014)

*Want an extra 10% off? Follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us, and get a promocode to go along with the current sale.*


----------



## CEM Store (May 23, 2014)

*Need help researching? Check it out >> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/177061-CEMcyclopedia-Your-encyclopedia-for-CEM-Products*


----------



## CEM Store (May 24, 2014)

CEM Store said:


> *^^^click above^^^*
> 
> *30mL Clen
> 30mL T3
> ...



*Great sale, great products!*


----------



## CEM Store (May 26, 2014)

CEM Store said:


> *^^^click above^^^*
> 
> *30mL Clen
> 30mL T3
> ...



*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free.*


----------



## CEM Store (May 27, 2014)

*^^^click above^^^*

*ROLLER COASTER SALE

Each day is a different discount from as 

HIGH as 25% or as LOW as 5%

EXCEPT 30mL T3, Cia, and Clen thats 35% OFF*​

*Extra 10% off? Follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us, and get a promocode to go along with the current sale.
*


*CEM*


----------



## CEM Store (May 27, 2014)

*30mL T3, Cia, and Clen are 35% OFF!*


----------



## CEM Store (May 28, 2014)

*Need help researching? Check it out >> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/177061-CEMcyclopedia-Your-encyclopedia-for-CEM-Products*


----------



## CEM Store (May 28, 2014)

CEM Store said:


> *^^^click above^^^*
> 
> *ROLLER COASTER SALE
> 
> ...



*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free.*


----------



## CEM Store (May 29, 2014)

*18% off TODAY!

EXCEPT 30mL T3, Cia, and Clen that's still 35% OFF!*


----------



## CEM Store (May 29, 2014)

*-International shipping
-Made in the USA
-Products are for research only and not human consumption*


----------



## CEM Store (May 30, 2014)

*16% off TODAY!

EXCEPT 30mL T3, Cia, and Clen that's still 35% OFF!*


----------



## CEM Store (May 31, 2014)

*5% off TODAY!

EXCEPT 30mL T3, Cia, and Clen that's still 35% OFF!*


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 1, 2014)

*15% off today!

EXCEPT 30mL T3, Cia, and Clen that's still 35% OFF!*


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 2, 2014)

CEM Store said:


> *^^^click above^^^*
> 
> *ROLLER COASTER SALE
> 
> ...



*Ends soon!*


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 2, 2014)

*30mL T3, Cia, and Clen that's still 35% OFF!*


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 3, 2014)

CEM Store said:


> *^^^click above^^^*
> 
> *30mL Clen
> 30mL T3
> ...


*2 days left!*


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 3, 2014)

CEM Store said:


> *^^^click above^^^*
> 
> *30mL Clen
> 30mL T3
> ...





CEM Store said:


> *^^^click above^^^*
> 
> *ROLLER COASTER SALE
> 
> ...



*Ends tomorrow!*


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 4, 2014)

CEM Store said:


> *^^^click above^^^*
> 
> *30mL Clen
> 30mL T3
> ...





CEM Store said:


> *^^^click above^^^*
> 
> *ROLLER COASTER SALE
> 
> ...



*Last day! Go now and stock up!*


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 4, 2014)

*Ends tonight at 11:59pm cst!*


----------



## StanG (Jun 5, 2014)

One hell of a ride! Thanks CEM!


----------

